# configure replacement modem with my router?



## wileythaone (Feb 25, 2010)

well i used to be able to go on the net and xbox live at the same time and on my ipod touch there was a connection for me to go on. but my modem went out it was a actiontec gt701-wg and i got a replacement one and it works through direct connnect but when i connect it to my router it wont let me get on the net. the power light and ethernet and internet lights are on on the router but cant connect so i called linksys and they said my warranty ran out but they said i need to configure it so im pretty dumb when it comes to this stuff so please help?


----------



## wileythaone (Feb 25, 2010)

o srry my router is .. befsx42 linksys


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Router and Woodworking Discussion Community

Think you'll have better luck at cnet.com or so.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

You probably need to get into the router command menu and set up things in it. I have a different brand and I use telnet to get into mine.

Do a google search for your router and you might find some FAQ that will help you with the correct settings and or commands to get everything working right. Might need to buy a new router, they go bad too sometimes. I have had to replace two wireless ones and 3 wired ones over the years.

I am not an expert so don't know how to do it. Got a friend who is an expert so I bribe him with home cooked meals to fix it all.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

that's too funny.... LOL!


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 18, 2010)

DerekO said:


> You probably need to get into the router command menu and set up things in it. I have a different brand and I use telnet to get into mine.
> 
> Do a google search for your router and you might find some FAQ that will help you with the correct settings and or commands to get everything working right. Might need to buy a new router, they go bad too sometimes. I have had to replace two wireless ones and 3 wired ones over the years.
> 
> I am not an expert so don't know how to do it. Got a friend who is an expert so I bribe him with home cooked meals to fix it all.


I think this is the second time I have seen a question about a wireless router here.

Actually you can download a program called network magic from the cisco/linksys website that will configure a linksys router for you.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I think we need to rename our favorite tool so that it doesn't confuse people.
How about "rotating noisy wood cutter".


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

why dont we let people who cant tell this is a woodworking forum rename their forum.!

lets call our forum routerforums.com


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

routerforums.com. Hmmm. I like that. It has a ring of familiarlty to it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

and it doesn't have anything to do with idiots (nerds) that are supposed to be so brillant but cant tell woodworking from computers.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

levon said:


> and it doesn't have anything to do with idiots (nerds) that are supposed to be so brillant but cant tell woodworking from computers.


Hmm you mean there's a difference?:fie:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

yes


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I have to have my router working so I can learn how to use my router.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

sorry, Derek


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

Gotta say, this post made me laugh. I agree with Derek...you need a working router to learn about routers. Although technically a modem will work too...lol.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont have a "working router", but i have a few woodworking routers


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I should have added to my router list... I have a gigabit router and a wireless router too, plus the linux box that does all the actual routing and a cable modem.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I found that when I connected my Triton to the modem the internet connection became extremely slow. Should I have used in the plunge mode?


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

If your connection is too slow you might need to check your settings. 
I found that the depth setting can slow down my router if it is set too deep. lol.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Always plunge, always plunge. If you use a fixed base and can't change the depth on the fly you will get stuck at a level you don't want. Might be in the stuck down in the depths where people still chase after mcdonalds beanie babies (we have 2 sets so I can make fun of them) or you might find your self stuck in the never ending loop of a pron site.

Plunge is just the way to go.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

jpr28056 said:


> I think this is the second time I have seen a question about a wireless router here.
> 
> Actually you can download a program called network magic from the cisco/linksys website that will configure a linksys router for you.


Network Magic clogs up your network faster than gummed up boards, FYI. I suggest just resetting the firmware to it's original setting, remove all your personalizations and start from scratch. Keep good notes of the settings you want (screen shots work best) and re-build. Works like a charm every time. No brand of router is ever defect free, but Linksys seems to lead the way with problems, esp now that Cisco bought them out, FYI.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think you have a id10t error on your machine. 

===



Eusibius2 said:


> Network Magic clogs up your network faster than gummed up boards, FYI. I suggest just resetting the firmware to it's original setting, remove all your personalizations and start from scratch. Keep good notes of the settings you want (screen shots work best) and re-build. Works like a charm every time. No brand of router is ever defect free, but Linksys seems to lead the way with problems, esp now that Cisco bought them out, FYI.


----------

